# My Boys First Machine Project.



## taycat (Apr 18, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## markknx (Apr 18, 2015)

Great Father and son moments are very important for both father and son. think this is also good for his focus.  Good Job by your son and good job by you as a dad.
Mark


----------



## taycat (Apr 18, 2015)

i am a lucky dad as he loves workshop time with his dad.
especially when we are building weird and wonderful bikes together he's good little welder.


----------



## brino (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup, great for you both!

I remember needing to stand on a stool when my Dad showed me how to use his homemade wood-lathe, when I was young.
Now my boys join me in the shop to use my various tools (metal lathe, table saw, drill press and welders).

In fact the local cub scout group was thru my shop a few kids at a time to build their cub cars.
Gotta pass it along....

-brino


----------



## brav65 (Apr 18, 2015)

Awesome!  I love to see kids learning to use the hands and their minds. I am starting a CNC router build with my son this summer.  Collecting all the parts right now.


----------



## Ianagos (Apr 19, 2015)

^+1 to this guy I'm doing the same thing except I'm the son.

Now on topic I couldn't see the pictures very well what is it?


----------



## kvt (Apr 19, 2015)

Great job for the dad,   More dads need to make or take time to teach the kids to use their hands, to build things,  I think it also helps to improve their minds, as it makes them think, and use skills that they do not realize they need,  Math, Geometry etc.   And helps to build that all important coordination.   Again great job both father and son.


----------



## taycat (Apr 20, 2015)

lanagos it's a little brass headed hammer


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 20, 2015)

Your son is the future of our country. 
Solid technical skills and an interest in problem solving will take us farther than all of the marketing gurus who communicate with pizzazz.
Good job!

Daryl
MN


----------



## wlburton (Apr 20, 2015)

What a lucky kid!  Keep us updated with his projects.

Bill


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow, this took me back to memory lane, my son and I used to hang out in the shop. He's 26 now and some 3K miles away serving.
Cherish your time with your children as they grow up fast.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 20, 2015)

taycat,
If you think it appropriate, and if there is no age limit on the forum, encourage him to get his own sign on here at HM.
It might also help with his communication development.

All,
If we got enough youth, perhaps the HM site managers would consider establishing a special category which would encourage them accordingly.
Note: our youth may need a different level of encouragement than I need.
Regardless, its likely that HM is better than Facebook, and other sites.

Thoughts?
Is there a Boy Scout Merit badge for Machining? There is one for Welding.
Do the Girl Scouts have merit badges?


Daryl
MN


----------



## machinistmarty (Apr 21, 2015)

Kudos to you and your son.  Thank you for posting that!


----------



## markknx (Apr 21, 2015)

Daryl, Like HMY. I like it but it could bring some issues.
mark


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 21, 2015)

markknx said:


> Daryl, Like HMY. I like it but it could bring some issues.
> mark



Potentially, huge issues.
If HM has a legal department, then I hope that they look at the idea before any consideration of implementation.
Many great people here. But we never really know for sure.... 

Daryl
MN


----------



## markknx (Apr 21, 2015)

Daryl, That also, But I was thinking some parents may not want their kids doing this kind of work. Or some kids do not need to be doing this kind of work. We would need to be able to know there was some form a adult supervision on their end. I am still a bit nervous when my 13 year old runs a machine with me there. That's all I was getting at. That is a very sad but real consideration.
Mark


----------



## Silverbullet (May 21, 2015)

If more Dads worked with there kids I think the whole country would be a different place. I think crime would drop all kinds of things would change. I remember working with my dad at 5 years old helping build houses as I got older the summers and sometimes I had to stay home from school to help put rafters in I held them on my shoulders standing on the ceiling joist dad would line them up and nail them in .  He was a one man house building machine.


----------



## brino (May 22, 2015)

firestopper said:


> Cherish your time with your children as they grow up fast.





Silverbullet said:


> If more Dads worked with there kids I think the whole country would be a different place. I think crime would drop all kinds of things would change.



You guys are absolutely correct!  Our kids need good role models.

Not to toot my own horn, (or to take over the thread!) but just to share here's a picture of my son and me.
He used it as the cover of the portfolio required to get considered for Industrial Design program at the local university:


----------



## kennyv (May 28, 2015)

*at away Kiddo !!! U must be proud Papa.... *

God bless  nice to see great interaction
Btw my son is 17 and is on the spectrum.  smart w/ short attention span... he wants to do everything but has to learn the basics with safety  and hand tools first ... Id like to be able get there and know we  may if I invest the time and he keeps interested  
Thanks for sharing  You Just gave me more inspiration and made my night 
Kenny V


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 28, 2015)

Awe.SOME!


Bernie


----------



## taycat (May 29, 2015)

kennyv said:


> *at away Kiddo !!! U must be proud Papa.... *
> 
> God bless  nice to see great interaction
> Btw my son is 17 and is on the spectrum.  smart w/ short attention span... he wants to do everything but has to learn the basics with safety  and hand tools first ... Id like to be able get there and know we  may if I invest the time and he keeps interested
> ...



Kenny, tay can have short attention at times, and like your boy is smart as hell, in fact is in yr2 at school but doing year 4/5 maths and reading.
main safety thing i drummed into him is safety glasses at all times, which if you notice in pic 1 he is pointing to fact he as them on.
as for other safety i found as we go to use something new asking him what problems could you have using that item.
let him tell me then talk about it with him, and only about what we are using so as not to bore him, which is when he loses his attention.
also we have projects on go that we can put down when he as had enough, and come back to later.
also we have think time which when he get's frustrated we use that most vital of workshop equipment, the kettle and will have brew and choccy biscuit while he calm's down and is ready to start again.
he made his mum a bowl for ring's etc by beating an old bit of 1mm sheet with hammer and sand bag.
also i ask him what he wants to do and try to make things that he see's being used, then he think's more about making thing's.


got another autistic kid that comes here with his mum who is 14, and we are building a bike together look on his face when he gets something right is worth more than all the gold in the world.
he is more severe than tay.
sure you will get there with your boy.
shout me if i can help, i know your other side of pond but will advise on what i do.


----------



## taycat (May 29, 2015)

Brino  had many a happy time under landrovers and cars with my kids.
think funniest one was out on drive under mates landrover when my youngest girl who was 3.5 at time crawled under to help me and swmbo came out and told her to get dressed.
said to my girl you know you have to wear daddy at home clothes ( stuff already grease/ oil stained) then looked at her to find she did actually need to get dressed, only had her wellies on.


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy Father's Day Gentlemen. If you aren't spending shop time with your child, turn off the lights go find them and make a memory.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 20, 2015)

Andy Rafferty said:


> Happy Father's Day Gentlemen. If you aren't spending shop time with your child, turn off the lights go find them and make a memory.


well said ...  and like wise to all the fathers out there  .. esp those who have a child with a disability.  I d like to share something from the heart .  My Boy has autism  but autism does not have my boy. The times we  are  able to bond together are priceless. No words to express the thankfulness in my heart .   My son is seventeen  now . Btw it would  take me well over   17+ pages to share the moments  one moments and Joy that Papa  had for the PAST 17 Years. Especially  each and every little mile stone my son obtained . The best way to explain it is picture yourself as a new father to an infant in the first 9 months of his life . Every day you would come home from work and spend some time perhaps notice or experience  something new your child may have learned or accomplished for his first time in life , He made a connection and you were there to see it and maybe be a part of .. Well that's been the past 17 of my life with my son.  It was more in his early years not as much so now .. Well Im  hoping  soon my boy will take an interest in some sort of hobby we are going to do together out in the garage .Im trying to catch his fancy and suggest something that way I know he will be interested.  Sooner or later we will find what that may be .   And than we will have that cherished time together again.

 I prayed for 7 years for my boy to be able to go fishing on a party boat that I fish on   .. When he was 13 he was ready and our prayers were answered. Ill never forget that day.  We have gone for the last 3 years thereafter.
thanks for letting me share.  I hope it may have  blessed someone's day  perhaps reflect  how fortunate  they really are. And thank the Good Lord for all their blessings ..
Especially  for their children on this fathers day.


----------



## taycat (Jun 21, 2015)

know what you mean kenny.
same with tay, i'm lucky he like's making thing's, hope it stay's with him.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 19, 2015)

Great job dad!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jul 26, 2015)

It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## fastback (Jul 26, 2015)

You guys are lucky that you are or were able to get your son's involved in the shop.  I was not that lucky even today at age 34 he is just not interested.  He is very capable to do most anything, but would rather sit at the computer.  I do wood, metal, cars, welding etc.  My son can do it also but is only interested when he is required.  Something breaks!! 

Taycat, glad you and your son are able to bond.  I'm sure this can only help him.

Paul


----------



## taycat (Jul 28, 2015)

I know what you mean paul my eldest 4 are exactly the same.
but my youngest two love it.
my 6yr old girls idea of killing a wet afternoon if im not at work is to go upstairs and watch biker build off or one of the is born series with mark evans.
they both helped me clean up and restore the mk1 clarkson tooling and cutter grinder i got recently.
still got holders to clean up but now rewired and working.
let tay have go sharpening some steel, so he can get feel for it before i let him loose with lathe tooling.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 28, 2015)

nice machine there .. guess ya have to getem while there young . Joel  is hit and miss ..im not sure he is interested  much  more unless I build it up .. gona have to start to  say were making parts for the  time machine...

ok I have to ask what is that behind the curtain  (not the car ) But something multi color ?


----------



## taycat (Jul 28, 2015)

Next doors kids paddling pool


----------



## kennyv (Jul 28, 2015)

taycat said:


> Next doors kids paddling pool


dang I thought it was gona be a vintage bike or something ..I like the set up there whats with the fence is that in a garage or out side under a port?


----------



## taycat (Jul 28, 2015)

Divider under port put it cos Fed up of his little brats coming on my drive touching stuff they shouldn't.
One of them broke my boys bike jumping on it.
Had stuff go missing since they moved in.
Got some better fencing coming.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 29, 2015)

taycat said:


> Divider under port put it cos Fed up of his little brats coming on my drive touching stuff they shouldn't.
> One of them broke my boys bike jumping on it.
> Had stuff go missing since they moved in.
> Got some better fencing coming.



 Gotcha mate I only had probs with pseky neighbors  when they went away ..lol...... what I mean is about 18 years ago I had to deal with a drunk dad....  we lived in apartment  and we shared the yard...  they went away  left all  the kids toys out forgot they did... Got back   and blamed my kid  for taking stuff out . My kid had one bike never touched anything .. go figure ...  

  so I take it next door out back is on the other side of fence /?


----------



## taycat (Jul 29, 2015)

Wall runs from end of fence to rear. Boundary 9ft high.
Guy that lived there before was great never had probs in 15yrs.
Only time used fence was when he looked after his brothers dog.


----------

